# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من هم طلاب ابن عثمين في هذا العصر

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أيها الاخوة الاحباء
من يأتيني بتلاميذ ابن عثيمين في هذا العصر(الاحياء) مهم جدآ ايها الاخوة 
شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## ناصر الكاتب

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

من تلاميذه -حسب علمي-: أ.د. عبد الله الطيار، ود. خالد المشيقح، ود. خالد المصلح، ود. عبد الرحمن الدهش، ود. سامي الصقير، ود. عبد الله المسلم، ود. عصام السناني، ود. حمود الصايغ، وأ. عمر الحركان، ود. محمد بن صالح البراك... وغيرهم.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

اخي ناصر هل سليمان اللهيميد من طلاب ابن عثيمين ان كان نعم فما رأيك فيه واتمنى تزود من معلومة للاهمية

----------


## صبر الرمال

أيضا من طلاب الشيخ رحمه الله ويعد من أبرزهم :

الدكتور أحمد بن عبد الرحمن القاضي وفقه الله

----------


## أبو القاسم

وعبد العزيز الفوزان

----------


## خلوصي

و سمعت من بعض الإخوة هنا أن الشيخ الجليل د. عبدالعزيز الحميدي كذلك من أقدم تلاميذه و كان الشيخ رحمه الله يزوره في بيته كلما نزل مكة ..؟

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

د.سليمان أبا الخيل .
د.عمر المقبل .

----------


## ناصر الكاتب

> اخي ناصر هل سليمان اللهيميد من طلاب ابن عثيمين ان كان نعم فما رأيك فيه واتمنى تزود من معلومة للاهمية


لا أعرفه، ولن يضره جهلي به، ولست أهلا لأن أُسْأل مثل هذا السؤال.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني هذا ترجمة سليمان اللهيميد

سيرة الشيخ ومعلومات عن حياته : 

الشيخ / سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد
السعودية – رفحاء
إمام وخطيب الجمعــة
خريج جماعة تحفيظ القرآن بالسعودية 1422هـ
مدرس العلوم الشرعية
مشائخه :
الشيخ محمد بن صالح عثيمين رحمه الله .
الشيخ المحدث عبد الله السعد .
الشيخ المحدث / عبد العزيز الطريفي .
الشيخ / صالح بن غانم السدلان [ زاد المستقنع ] .
الشيخ / محمد الفراج [ محكمة مكة المكرمة ] .
الشيخ / محمد بن عبد الكريم العامر [ محكمة الرياض ] .
الشيخ / خالد العبيدان [ المعهد العلمي ببريدة ] .
الشيخ / طرقي عقلا [ المعهد العلمي بعرعر ] .
الشيخ صالح منديل التويجري [ محكمة رفحاء ] .
وله موقع على الانترنت : موقع مجلة رياض المتقين
www.almotaqeen.net


ما رأيكم اخذتها من الموقع
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...cholar_id=1056

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

اخذ  العلم  عن شيخنا  خلقا  كثيرا   لا يحصيهم  الا  الله
لا يستطيع  احد  حصرهم

----------


## أبو أسامة الحضرمي

يوسف الشبيلي
سلطان الناصر العالم المغمور محدث فقيه والشيخ يحفظ الكتب التسعة كما حدثت عنه وبحثت عن رقمه فلم أجده ومن عنده رقمه يضعه لنا ونكن له من الشاكرين

----------


## العُمُدومي

من بتلاميذ ابن عثيمين من كبارهم: فضيلة الشيخ #### عصام بن عبد الله السناني

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

حقيقة الذي لازم الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله عـشرون سنة هو الدكتور أحمد بن عبد الرحمن القاضي
هذا موقعه
http://www.al-aqidah.com
العقيدة و الحياة فيه دروسه و مؤلفاته
و مما أعجبني مؤلف ثمرات التدوين من مسائل ابن عثيمين



هذه مسائل من تدوين الشيخ الفاضل: د أحمد بن عبد الرحمن القاضي كان كتبها أثنا سني طلبه العلم على يد الشيخ ابن عثيمين? وقد زادت هذه المسائل على 600 مسألة? دونها الشيخ (أبو عبد الرحمن) خلال عشرين عشرين سنة وهي سنوات طلبه على الشيخ(أبي عبد الله).
وهي تنشر للمرة الأولى وذلك على موقع الشيخ أحمد القاضي (موقع : العقيدة والحياة)
وهذه المسائل من المسائل الدقيقة والنادرة وربما لا تجد كثيراً منها في كتب الشيخ وفتاواه.

رابط التحميل
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/archi...ks/thmraat.rar

----------


## أبو عـبيـد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

طلاب العلامة بن عثيمين في أخر الوقت يبلغون 500 طالب أو أكثر 

ومنهم في الكويت ، الدكتور الشيخ حـمد بن أبرهيم العثمان  ــ والشيخ سالم بن سـعد الطويل  ــ والشيخ عـثمان الخـميس ـ والشيخ رحمة الله تعالى ماهر بن فـهد السـاير . 

هؤلاء الطلبة لزمو العلامة فترة طويلة , وذُكر هـذا في كتاب مذكرة فـقـه للعلامة بن عثيمين رحمة الله تعالى 

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## أبو عـبيـد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

طلاب العلامة بن عثيمين في أخر الوقت يبلغون 500 طالب أو أكثر 

ومنهم في الكويت ، الدكتور الشيخ حـمد بن أبراهيم العثمان  ــ والشيخ سالم بن سـعد الطويل  ــ والشيخ عـثمان الخـميس ـ والشيخ رحمة الله تعالى ماهر بن فـهد السـاير . 

هؤلاء الطلبة لزمو العلامة فترة طويلة , وذُكر هـذا في كتاب مذكرة فـقـه للعلامة بن عثيمين رحمة الله تعالى 

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

كما ذكر الأفاضل ، فطلاب الشيخ رحمه الله يصعب حصرهم خاصة الذين لازموه في آخر حياته ، ولكن هناك مجموعة كانوا عند الشيخ عام 1405هـ وما قبلها وبعدها بقليل ، فهؤلاء قلة يسهل حصرهم وهم أبرز وأقدم طلابه فمن يستطع حصرهم بارك الله فيه ؟

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

اخواني جزآكم الله الف خير  واسف على المشقة عليكم واجعل طلبي يسير اريد من طلاب ابن عثيمين الاحياء او الاموات خاصة الذين ألفوا كتاب وشرحوا الدروس ويكون كبيرآ في العمر فلا تأتون لي روابطهم فقط اسمائهم وكتبهم والباقي علي

----------


## الرجل المحترم

من تلامذتة الشيخ حسن عبد الستير من مصر

----------


## كوير التميمي

من تلامذته القدامى:
1 ـ د.عبدالله الشمسان (أستاذ مساعد في قسم العقيدة في الجامعة الإسلامية).
2 ـ د.محمد البراك (أستاذ في قسم العقيدة في الجامعة الإسلامية).
3 ـ د.عبدالعزيز الحميدي (أستاذ مشارك في قسم العقيدة في جامعة أم القرى).
4 ـ الشيخ القاضي محمد السحيباني (قاضي البدائع).
5 ـ الشيخ الفقيه إبراهيم الدبيان.
6 ـ أخوه ، الشيخ دبيان الدبيان.
7 ـ الشيخ الحافظ يحيى اليحيى (نزيل المدينة صاحب الدورات المشهورة).

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------

